# Purebred mini lop rabbit for sale in MA



## cottontailcottage (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a gorgeaus purebred mini lop for sale in MA. She is about 3 years old. I am fostering her for now as her other family couldn't keep her due to allergies.She is excellent with kids and other pets. She is extreamly calm and could sit on your lap for hours. please contact me at [email protected] if you are interested in adopting or want pictures!


----------

